# pci oder firewire



## herbertthaler (2. November 2004)

Hallo

ich brauche zum videobearbeiten eine neue Festplatte.
Die Frage ist nun soll ich mir eine ide-Festplatte kaufen oder eine externe Firewire-Festplatte?
Jetzt mal unabhängig vom Preis welche der beiden ist schneller?
Was sollte ich beachten?

Danke Herbert


----------



## sisela (2. November 2004)

Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass eine interne Festplatte immer schneller als eine externe sein wird, da die Umsetzung der FireWire Schnittstelle einfach wegfällt. Es gibt wirklich schnelle interne SCSI oder IDE Platten.


----------

